# Topless DJ Miki Love 64xMQ



## Hein666 (3 Juni 2011)

Da würd ich meine alten Knochen auch mal wieder inne Disse
bewegen!
Aber nicht ohne Photohandy........


----------



## Punisher (3 Juni 2011)

wo legt sie auf?


----------



## Hein666 (3 Juni 2011)

Punisher schrieb:


> wo legt sie auf?



Miki Love, eigentlich Mihaela Ifrim, geboren um 1985, wurde seit 2008 in Rumänien als Topless-DJ bekannt. Bei Auftritten in Diskotheken und Clubs u. a. in Filiaşi, Satu Mare, Costineşti, Mioveni, Botoşani und Bukarest gab sie neben ihrer Darbietung als DJ wiederholt erotische Tanzeinlagen. Auf der Website Stirea topless trat sie 2009 zudem als Oben-ohne-Nachrichtensprecherin auf. 

Also beim nächsten Urlaub die Augen offen halten!


----------



## glimm (4 Juni 2011)

Klasse Bilder! Ein großes Dankeschön dafür!


----------

